
Analyzing the Windows 8 Metro/Desktop interface train wreck - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/138847-the-metro-desktop-interaction-in-windows-8-is-an-absolute-train-wreck
======
gm
Gotta love these bloggers trying to make a story where there is none. It's a
new UI. It takes some getting used to. Deal with it. It's not a train wreck.

~~~
k3n
No story? Nice try MS.

It's stories like this that prevent the rest of us from wasting money on such
a POS.

~~~
s_henry_paulson
I'm two months or more into my Windows 8 experience, and I love it.

Articles like this are just spread FUD in a desperate grab for pageviews.

Windows power users will likely have no need to ever touch a metro app. The
only people that will be using Metro apps are tablet users, and the type of
users that would add gadgets to their vista toolbar thing. (your average 40
something office drone).. and for them the metro interface is great, IMHO.
It's graphically rich, and simplistic keeping the confusion levels of these
typical users to a minimum.

For the rest of us, we just work on windows the same way we always have,
except for now we have multiple task bars, and the os is faster, can mount cd
images without software, and a few other minor features that make it a
pleasure to use.

All this metro fanfare is manufactured hype.

------
macavity23
As he says in the article, _"It’s true that these issues will eventually be
fixed, the same way most of Vista’s issues were eventually fixed."_

As others have said, this is a new desktop paradigm, some bugs are to be
expected. The problem is, if it's broken on non-touch-enabled machines at
launch, as it seems to be, then a 'Windows 8 sucks' meme will spread, as it
did with Vista, and it will be very difficult for Microsoft to come back from
that before Windows 9 - by which time IOS and Android will be further
entrenched, and MS will have an even bigger hill to climb.

------
dmethvin
> But what if you want to share a story? In Desktop, I’d right-click, copy the
> URL, and send it over. Metro News doesn’t have URLs. So I go to the right
> side of the screen and choose “Share.” I have two real options — I can send
> an email, share via Facebook, or share via Twitter. If I send an email, it
> generates a link that only people with Windows 8 can read.

This seems like a general problem with trying to share non-web content inside
apps, regardless of the platform. If you're just putting an app wrapper around
web content, like the Wikipedia app, you can provide a URL. But if your app
does more than that you can't give them a web URL if there is no web
implementation.

~~~
runako
Your point makes sense, but the author is specifically talking about sharing
news stories from a news app. There may not be a Web view of the stories, but
I think it's fair to call that a major shortcoming of the news app.

